# PE Civil Exam Materials for Sale



## braveguy2k (Dec 17, 2009)

I have following books for sale. I am selling this as I have passed my PE civil/Structural exam successfully in first attempt with these books. All books are like new with no mark ups and used very carefully. I will ship next business day if puchased before 12/23/2009 otherwise I will ship after 01/05/2010. I will only accept paypal payment.

1) Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 1,456 pages, Hardcover, 8½ x 11 - $120 (SOLD)

2) Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 712 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $ 40

3) Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 168 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $30

4) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Structural Problems (SXCST3), 3rd Edition Christine A. Subasic, PE, 2008, 120 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $30

5) Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CEST2), 2nd Edition Alan Williams, PhD, SE, FICE, C.Eng, 2008, 200 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $35

Thanks for looking. Good luck with your preparation.


----------



## amey (Dec 30, 2009)

I am interested in these two books:

3) Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 168 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $30

5) Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CEST2), 2nd Edition Alan Williams, PhD, SE, FICE, C.Eng, 2008, 200 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $35

How to get in touch with you? You can send me email:

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Please post your materials in the Swap Shop here on the forum. It's where everyone can go to list materials for sale and also pick up some deals from those lucky folks who just passed.

Thanks! And congratulations on passing in the first attempt!


----------



## haji (Aug 9, 2010)

I am interested in these three books:

3) Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 168 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $30

4) Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam Structural Problems (SXCST3), 3rd Edition Christine A. Subasic, PE, 2008, 120 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $30

5) Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CEST2), 2nd Edition Alan Williams, PhD, SE, FICE, C.Eng, 2008, 200 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $35

how can i pay and buy those book from you?

:mf_followthroughfart: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:



braveguy2k said:


> I have following books for sale. I am selling this as I have passed my PE civil/Structural exam successfully in first attempt with these books. All books are like new with no mark ups and used very carefully. I will ship next business day if puchased before 12/23/2009 otherwise I will ship after 01/05/2010. I will only accept paypal payment.
> 1) Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 1,456 pages, Hardcover, 8½ x 11 - $120 (SOLD)
> 
> 2) Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition Michael R. Lindeburg, PE, 2008, 712 pages, Paperback, 8½ x 11 - $ 40
> ...


----------

